# Announcement not viewable when logged in...



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

The announcement "New TiVoCommunity Homepage Arriving Soon" cannot be viewed when I am logged in. If I log out I can view it.

When logged in I get:



> *$bbuserinfo[username], you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Is your account awaiting activation? If you did not receive the activation e-mail after you registered, or changed your e-mail address, please CLICK HERE to request it to be resent to you. (Check your SPAM filters.)
> 
> ...


----------



## loganasu (Jan 17, 2005)

I am getting the same thing. Don't know about others, but I always get them for these announcements.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

loganasu said:


> I am getting the same thing. Don't know about others, but I always get them for these announcements.


Yeah, seems hit or miss. The new announcements from TiVo have the same issue.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

This is happening with the custom new posts search announcement now too.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

We're going to check this out.

What browsers are you using?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm usually in Chrome. Happens PC and Mac. Will try IE.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

SullyND said:


> I'm usually in Chrome. Happens PC and Mac. Will try IE.


I just got the same message in FF 13 on Win XP.


----------



## loganasu (Jan 17, 2005)

I found it in chrome, Firefox, and IE on vista, win 7 and Ubuntu (not IE for the last one =)


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

We can't seem to duplicate this here-- tried both Chrome and FF, two separate tests with regular accounts (on two different machines) tried in both verified and unverified logged in states, and it seems to work fine.

This sounds very basic (and I apologize up front if you've already tried this) but you could try clearing cache/history and a browser restart, just to rule that out as a potential cause. Otherwise, we're not sure what is causing this yet, we'll keep testing.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Peter Redmer said:


> We can't seem to duplicate this here-- tried both Chrome and FF, two separate tests with regular accounts (on two different machines) tried in both verified and unverified logged in states, and it seems to work fine.
> 
> This sounds very basic (and I apologize up front if you've already tried this) but you could try clearing cache/history and a browser restart, just to rule that out as a potential cause. Otherwise, we're not sure what is causing this yet, we'll keep testing.


I cleared cache, restarted the browser, and still got the error message when I clicked from "New Posts". But when I clicked from the Forum Operations Center, I saw the announcement.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Still happening with the Announcement from TiVo that they're monitoring their own forums to benefit the "community". (Their forums don't seem to have community in the URL).


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

It happens to me when clicking the links at the top of the regular forums. Clicking the stickies at the top of this forum works though. I'm using firefox BTW.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Same thing happening to me using Chrome. I can see the thread from this forum but not when it's at the top of a search.

P.S. Peter, sorry for the PM on this topic. I should have searched and found this thread first.

Jeff


----------



## Merle Corey (Aug 25, 2001)

Clicking the announcement sends you to a link ending in: f=28&a=112

Clicking the link at the top of Forum Operations Center sends you to a link ending in: f=20&a=112

f=20 is obviously the FOC. f=28 is something I don't have access to while logged in.

*edit*: Apparently f=28 isn't consistent. I see it from my bookmarked new messages search (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=getnew&exclude=5,45,39,59,63,15,31) and can't read announcements from there. I currently can read announcements from other forums (e.g., f=3, f=35).


----------

